
The Growth of Berlin into Europe's Start-Up Hub - wheels
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/0,1518,795949,00.html
======
greenxc
Thanks for posting, have been looking for a startup scene in Hamburg in vain
since I am working on my startup from here until December- looks like I need
to start making regular trips to Berlin ASAP

